# X-trails and HID headlights



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone have em installed in there xty???

have pics
pics of the beam


any problems with it?
did u have to retro fit the headlight?
or was it a streight install???


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Have Philips 6000K HID kits for the headlights and fog lights. I would suggest retrofitting (something I didn't do). I think glare to oncoming traffic might be a problem. I've stuck to larger highways because of that. It is a nice addition though. Looks great especially near dusk or early morning hours. I think I have pics in the "Post pics of your X-trail" thread... let me see... 

Yup! Here is the post on the headlights.

http://nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=913218&postcount=92


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

do u have a pic of what the beam looks like hitting wall??

does it look all scattered??


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I'll take a picture tonight. Will post it on this thread. I might be able to take a pic of my Mazda 3's HID light too. It has projectors. Its much nicer.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I'm sorry for the delay Tjc. It has been raining every night. Tonight's the first night it hasn't but now my digital camera won't work. I haven't forgotten about getting pics. I will post it as soon as I can get them.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

no worries man
im still reading up on HIDs anyways i just wanted to know what it might look like beam wise...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Finally here, Tjc...*

I apologize for the LOOOONG delay in posting this. I couldn't get my digicam fixed. Finally borrowed one that my dad hasn't been using... only to find out the battery is also dead and won't hold charge even for a few seconds. Finally had to bring out the whole charging system with an extension cord to finally get these pictures. So I hope despite the delay it will still be helpful.

Anyway, pictures are of two cars both of which have Philips 6000K HID lights installed. One is of a Mazda 3 which has projector style headlights. Both were taken from the same parked position and with the light directed towards the same target for better reference. Pictures were taken from the level of the headlight, outside the car on the left side. You can see part of the left fender of the car on both pictures.

Here is the Mazda 3...


Notice how clean the cut-off line is between the bright light and what is on top of it. This translates to very little glare for oncoming traffic. Also, it is higher only in the middle where it is less likely to cause glare. When I drive this car, I hardly get any flashed lights from oncoming traffic... meaning they don't get the impression I have high-beams on by mistake.

Here is the X...


Notice that the line between brightness and darkness is not as clear cut. Also, notice that the line of brightness is actually lower than that of the Mazda, particularly in the middle. But, despite this, I get flashes from oncoming traffic much more often... not really a whole lot so most still don't think I have high beams on. But if you look above the bright line, you can see why people think I have high beams on... you can actually make out the plants above the light (whereas you can hardly do so with the Mazda).

After doing some research, I realized this is because the relfector dome of the X (at least in 2003 which is my model year) is not really designed for HID. The optics still need to be optimized. That's why in my earlier post, I suggested that retrofitting with projector style headlamps might still be the way to go. I don't know of anyone doing it here and the seller/distributor of HID lights here doesn't do it.

My feeling overall? It really helps in driving at night. Since I was able to decrease the number of people flashing their lights at me by slightly lowering the beam height (by adjusting screws in the headlamp assembly), I think this is now a reasonable compromise. But before I did that, I was getting flashes from oncoming traffic so much that I almost went back to halogens.

Hope this helps Tjc. And again, sorry for the delay. Post back if you have further questions.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

hey thanx alot for the pics

i just went out an purchased a set of brightstar 6500k hid kit

it should be about a week or so before i receive it
i cant wait for it now :thumbup:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That's great... If you can get pics of it I'd like to see it so I can compare how it looks with mine. :thumbup:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

for sure 
once i get em installed ill post em up


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

*has anyone tried 85000k HIDs on their Xty?*

anyone try it out?
would it melt the oem housings? or has it??
post pics too if u gots them

btw i ordered a brightstar HID 6500k kit 
but they are all out and wont beable to get them for about 6-8 weeeks
they have the 8500k in stock so i want to know if u guys have tried yet

let me know thanx


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I doubt that any HID unit would melt the housing. Xenon gas (which is used for HID lights) is many times cooler than halogen (OEM lighting). So temperature should not be an issue.

The problem with HID lights is anything significantly over 4100K would actually make night visibility less. Which is why the original HID lights from large manufacturers like Philips and Osram only go up to 6000K and why BMW and Mercedes OEM HID lights are usually only 4100K. Here is an interesting article that outlines this. This helped me a lot in my decision making.

http://www.intellexual.net/hid.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well i recieved my HIDs today now i need to find time to intall


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Its good to have internet access while away from home! Can't help but check in on the forum.

Anyway, HID wiring is a bit complicated. I had mine professionally installed. Even then it took a couple of experienced installers more than an hour. Hopefully you can get it done without a hitch. Will wait for your pics!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well i work in a auto body repair shop so install shouldnt be a problem. it seems pretty streight forward. but yeah pics will be up when the install is complete...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Cool! Will wait for them. Thanks!


----------



## r32skyline (Aug 3, 2005)

Are there X-Trails with OEM factory Xenon (hid) head lamps in Canada? Or just aftermarket kits? In Norway the top model, Elegance 2,2 dCI and 2,5 has got Xenon head lamps as standard equipment.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

r32skyline said:


> Are there X-Trails with OEM factory Xenon (hid) head lamps in Canada? Or just aftermarket kits? In Norway the top model, Elegance 2,2 dCI and 2,5 has got Xenon head lamps as standard equipment.


There is some news it will be offered as an option for X-trail units in the Philippines. Maybe it will be elsewhere, too?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

here they are pics

they arent too great but you will get the general idea


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Can you take ones of the beam against a wall... just curious to see your dispersion pattern. If you could, it'd be great. Thanks!


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

hey dosent the xtrail come with an HID option when u buy it?


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

does anynone know the spec of the orginal HID kit that comes on the X trail? mines a jdm


----------

